# [Monitor] Para ajustar sus propiedades en Gentoo (abierto)

## sr_pops

Hola, hoy me he cambiado el monitor que tenia por un TFT, en concreto un Dell UltraSharp 1905FP, al tenerlo conectado con la conexion digital, no puedo cambiar el contraste, y el brillo no me hace mucho caso, baja algo pero muy poco.

En windows con los drivers de Nvidia he conseguido dejarlo a mi gusto, pero en linux he intentado usar el nvidia-settings, y mas o menos lo dejo a mi gusto, pero si entro en el panel de control de KDE, se me vuelven los valores a como los tenia por defecto, si reinicio tambien se me quedan por defecto, etc.

Como puedo hacer para configurarlo?? Se puede desde otro sitio que no sea el "nvidia-settings" ??

Otra cosa que queria preguntaros, en Windows he instalado el ClearType, me da la impresion de que es mas facil leer el texto de esa forma, por lo menos a mi me gusta mas, existe en Linux algo parecido???

Gracias.

----------

## Magnum44

A ver... vamos por partes:

1.- Que tu monitor esté conectao a través de la conexión digital (DVI) no implica que no te permita modificarle el contraste, el brillo y otras características "hardware" del monitor. De hecho esa conexión es para mejorar todo este tema y que la imagen se adapte solita perfectamente al monitor, mejoras en refrescos... etc.

2.- En el "panel de control de KDE -> Periféricos -> Pantalla -> Pestaña de Gamma" tienes la config del "monitor" donde puedes meterle toda la gamma que quieras.

3.- En cuanto a lo del "ClearType" de Windows no se si hay algo parecido en linux, pero deberías mirar por Antialiashing howto y palabras similares. Ahi toi perdio.

Ah, tambien existe un programa de consola para toketear el monitor "xgamma" y seguro que si buscas en portage hay algo más.

Suerte con las configs!

----------

## LinuxBlues

Ya sé que no usas Gnome, pero te comento ésto por si puede proporcionarte alguna pista...

En el Editor de configuración tenemos:

desktop > font_rendering

y ahí, la opción antialiasing

(El tipo de suavizado a usar cuando se renderizan las tipografías. Los valores posibles son: "none" - sin suavizado. "grayscale" - suavizado de escala de grises estándar. "rgba" suavizado de subpíxel (sólo para pantallas LCD).

En tu caso supongo que buscas el "rgba".

----------

## sr_pops

Hola, pues he estado preguntando en varios foros sobre la conexion DVI, y me han dicho que es normal, solo puedo cambiar el brillo, y alguna cosilla sobre los colores, me han dicho que esto se debe a que al ser la señal que le llega digital, el monitor no hace ningun "preprocesado" de esta imagen, sino que la muestra tal cual le llega, y que si se quiere hacer este "preprocesado" hay que hacer que te lo haga la tarjeta gráfica con sus drivers.

Esto es lo que me han dicho, y dicen que pasa con todos los monitores usando la conexion DVI, lleva tambien analogica, pero por lo que me han dicho es mejor que busque lo forma de hacerlo en linux, en windows ya lo tengo bien regulado, y que no cambie la conexion, ya que la digital da algo más de calidad final.

La gamma exactamente que es?? No me da la sensacion de bajar el brillo, sino las tonalidades de los colores.

Mirare a ver si veo algo parecido a lo de "rgba" en KDE, me imagino que algo tiene que haber.

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## sr_pops

Hola, el tema del contraste y el brillo ya casi lo tengo controlado, con el nvidia-settings lo he configurado a mi gusto, y he conseguido que al lanzar las X desde una consola, me carge la configuracion, añadiendo al .xinitrc, una linea que contenga "nvidia-settings -l &"

Pero lo que quiero hacer es que al cargar automaticamente el kdm, me carge esta configuracion, entonces nose en que archivo deberia de añadirlo, para que se ejecute correctamente necesita que las X esten iniciadas, por eso lo he añadido al .xinitrc, pero ahora donde lo meto para hacerlo con el kdm??

Sobre el antialising de las fuente tambien lo he encontrado en KDE, pero si te digo la verdad, casi no aprecio nada.

Sobre el cleartype aun no he encontrado nada parecido en Linux.

----------

## Stolz

No se si dará fallo o no ejecutar nvidia-settings -l cuando las X no están cargadas, pero en caso de que no lo de, puedes añadir la linea al archivo /etc/conf.d/local.start, que es el archivo que se ejeucta pr defecto cada vez que arrancas.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## sr_pops

Hola Stolz, si que da fallo al ejecutarlo si no estan las X aun abiertas, lo habia probado, pero no funciona.

No hay ningun archivo como .xinitrc que sea por defecto, o global, o algo de eso  :Rolling Eyes:  jejeje

O en su defecto, tambien lo podria cargar cuando esta arrancando Kde, pero tampco se donde añadirlo.

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Para cargarlo al inicio de KDE pudes crear en ~/.kde/Autostart/ un "enlace a aplicacion" que apunte al script que quieres ejecutar.

Saludozzzz

----------

## sr_pops

gracias Stolz, asi si que funciona, lo unico que tendre que añadirlo para cada usuario, aunque no es un gran problema, jejeje.

Ahora me falta encontrar algo sobre el ClearType para Linux.

----------

## pcmaster

sr_pops: respecto a tu pregunta de qué es el gamma, es algo muy sencillo, está relacionado con el brillo y el contraste, complementándolos. 

Si subes el brillo, todos los tonos de B/N se vuelven más blancos, el blanco brilla más, es más blanco, pero el negro se vuelve también algo "más blanco" y si lo subes mucho, parece que en vez de negro sea gris. Digamos que la "diferencia" entre el blanco y el negro se mantiene. Si bajas el brillo, el negro se vuelve "más negro", pero el blanco también, volviéndose "gris claro".

Si subes el contraste, aumentas la diferencia entre el blanco y el negro, el blanco se vuelve más blanco, y el negro más negro. Si lo bajas, el negro se vuelve menos negro va hacia el gris oscuro, y el blanco es menos blanco, se vuelve gris claro, disminuye la diferencia entre ambos.

Si cambias la gamma, el blanco y el negro NO cambian, sino que solamente lo hacen los grises intermedios. Para ajustarlo se suele usar el sigueinte truco: dibujas en pantalla un cuadrado gris con el color gris al 50%, y otro que sea como un "tablero de ajedrez" con pixels blancos y negros (cada cuadrado un pixel). Deberían verse del mismo color, pero normalmente no es así. ajustando la gamma, haces que ese gris intermedio se mueva hacia el blanco o hacia el negro, hasta tenerlo exactamente en el punto central (la gamma afecta al gris pero no a la cuadricula de puntos blancos y negros).

----------

## sr_pops

gracias por la explicacion pcmaster, ya esta claro  :Smile: 

----------

## DevilKiller

Umm, respecto a lo que es la gamma no es más que un sistema utilizado para que la entrada a un monitor sea exactamente la salida. Es decir, la relación entre el voltaje enviado a un monitor y la intensidad que produce no es lineal, para corregir este error lo que se utilizas es la corrección gamma que no es más que modificar la entrada de modo que la salida sea la esperada.

La cosa querdaría L = V^gamma, siendo L la salida esperada y V el voltaje enviado al monitor, entonces al modificar la gamma modificas esa función. Por línea general los monitores traen una gamma de 1.5 creo... :Rolling Eyes: 

Espero haberme explicado bien  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

